# Switches and re-railers



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking for input on using the Aristo rerailers right after a switch to help solve issues before they happen. I'll be moving from an inside track to outside so there will be 2 of the Train-Li R4's pretty much back to back. I was thinking about adding one of the rerailers right after the second switch just in case anything happens, so it can help get things back on track (pun intended). Still in planning stages so is easier to figure it now than latter.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you run Kadees? If so, then you mean the AristoCraft de-railers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think outdoors "rerailers" will get dirtier where the flanges roll and cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Best thing is to work on the switches if derailing issues occur. 

But just to note for causing more problems, I think it can depend. I agree Marty, as well as I think too many or used incorrectly is not good. However, if used say outside of a yard of where you load cars at isn't a bad idea, would probably make a lot more sense, but not for problems caused by switches. 

For me, I have 3 split-jaw walk on platforms that also have the built in re-railers. I've had 2 pebbles get stuck in them during the 5 months they've been installed, however, considering the amount of foot traffic they get and that rocks can easily get kicked and stomped into the gaps it's been pretty minor and surprised me. I was actually working nightly on my railroad all summer including roadbed work, track laying and bending. The walk-on/re-railers were the nearly the first part of the layout that was installed and 600' of track is now down. Lots of time spent around them and stepped on easily over a thousand times.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posted By toddalin on 21 Nov 2012 03:03 PM 
Do you run Kadees?  If so, then you mean the AristoCraft de-railers.


Is that like de-plane?? ;-)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristocraft Rerailers have a plastic center that is higher than the rail heads. 
This causes couplers to hit!! Even hooks on the hook and loop cars will hit, and the Aristocraft snow plow blade will hit the center. 

I fixed mine by adding washers under the rails at the screws. Now the center is flush with the rails and couplers no longer 'click' when passing over the center.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me that adding those re-railers at the switches is like putting a bandage on OTHER problems. FIX the cause at the source and get your switches AND trackwork correct. If you do this, you won't NEED the re-railers. JMHO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I too find that rerailers often cause more problems then they solve, and making your track "work" helps more overall. 

Indeed in the case of the Aristo rerailers, the center plastic section is too high. Raising the rails helps clearance problems, but that also detracts some from the re-railing efficiency. 

Greg


----------

